# What gpu usage means ...



## Alexander77 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,
I am a cruncher at several projects of BOINC.
I have question regarding 'What gpu load really means'.

I see @ Einstein a gpu load of ~ 95% and a power consumption of <60% TDP
I see @ GPUGRID a gpu load of 78% and a power consumption of > 75% TDP

Graphic card is a GTX 750ti

The Einstein app is cuda32
The GPUGRID app is cuda6

I tried to get an answer @ Einstein, but sorry, nothing what explains the difference.

Hoping to get an answer here I joined this forum today.

Cheers,

Alexander


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't seen any reliable info on how GPU usage is calculated. My best guess is that it monitors how many clock cycles in a certain interval specific GPU units are active. It is certainly not an average of *all* the different units inside the GPU


----------

